# Grand River Tribs Open?



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if the grand river tribs are iced over? I think they may be my best bet to fish this weekend before the frigid temperatures this week, and I am hoping yesterday's warm weather and rain cleared them out, but I don't want to make the drive over there if they are iced over.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

With the flow and amount of ice down by st claire (broken ice) tribs maybe. I can take a drive in the morn and look at helen hazen. Thats the only one I know of.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is the Grand still locked up?


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes they are iced over. The Grand is open except for the slack water on the edges in some spots. Helen Hazen and Paine Creek are locked


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Jakethefisherman said:


> Yes they are iced over. The Grand is open except for the slack water on the edges in some spots. Helen Hazen and Paine Creek are locked


I was at Helen Hazen today and it was completely open. Have you seen it lately?


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah i was just there Friday


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The rain and melt opened it up. But with that being said it will be locked up again after tonight.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Grand frozen or has the past couple days of warm air opened it up? Thanks guys


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Very frozen, it's in my backyard


----------

